# Need help with ACS stat declarations



## pallavidhar (Apr 16, 2016)

Hello people,



I am from India and currently applying for PR under the skilled visa (189) sub class. I am stuck at the the ACS stage. Would be really grateful if you could help me with the following doubts :- 

1) I cannot get reference letters from my previous companies. So I am getting statutory declarations for my past and present jobs. I am putting it in a good format, but how do I get it signed by all my previous managers? Two of them are not even in India right now. 

2) My code is 'system admin' and I have mentioned the roles as per my experience. Is it a sample of what duties fall under that code ? How can I ensure a positive ACS under that code?

3) Can I repeat the duties for two of my last jobs as the job profile was the same. Or do I need to put separate roles and responsibilities for all my employment letters?

Thanks in advance,
Pallavi


----------



## cyberbeast07 (Dec 20, 2015)

1) You don't need to get Statutory Declarations signed from Previous Managers. Just make sure Statutory Declaration has your and your ex-colleague's EMP IDs and Complete Contact details and have them notarized. You will also have to attach offer / promotion / resignation and first and last salary slips.

2) For reference - Google - "ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf"

3) Whatever duties you have performed, that should be there. It doesn't matter if they are same or not. Represent the truth!

Good Luck!



pallavidhar said:


> Hello people,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andygeorge (May 20, 2016)

Whatever duties you have performed, that should be there. It doesn't matter if they are same or not. Represent the truth!

Good Luck


----------



## ajaymohod (Jun 20, 2016)

andygeorge said:


> Whatever duties you have performed, that should be there. It doesn't matter if they are same or not. Represent the truth!
> 
> Good Luck


Hi

Hope you are doing well.

My name is Ajay and in the process of processing my Australia PR under subclass 189 for ICT BA occupation.

Can you please advise how did you get employment reference letters for application to ACS. have you done statutory declaration if yes then can you please share it's template. 

Appreciate your help.

Cheers 
AJ


----------

